# Cosfímetro analógico (trifásico y monofásico): necesito esquemas de conexión



## mario18560 (Mar 21, 2017)

Buenas tardes. 

Agradecería que algún amable forero suba información y esquema de conexión de un cosfímetro trifásico y de un cosfímetro monofásico. Por favor, que el esquema sea claro. Hace días que vengo buceando en Internet y no encuentro nada.

Para colmo, en las hojas de datos de cosfímetros CIRCUTOR o ISKRA me encuentro con esquemas de conexión -que incluyen  transformadores de medida- para nada claros.

En este enlace pueden ver de lo que hablo:

http://circutor.com/docs/FT_M1_FEMC-FETC_SP.pdf

Seguro, es debido a mi inexperiencia con el tema, pero no entiendo absolutamente nada.

Alguna mente brillante que me aclare será más que bienvenida. 

Cordial saludo ...



Aclaro que cosfímetro, cofímetro o fasímetro son nombres equivalentes de instrumentos que miden el cos FI.


----------



## printido (Mar 21, 2017)

Las conexiones dibujadas por las lineas discontinuas se refieren a usar transformadores de medida. Es si quieres hacer una medicion sobre un voltaje o intensidad que tu fasimetro no aguantara. Para no dañar el aparato, la medicion la haces usando un transformador de medida.

En el pdf que adjuntas al final, el cuadro FEMC. La conexion del fasimetro seria; el terminal 1 y 3 en serie con una de las fases. El 2 directamente a una fase y el terminal 5 a la otra fase.

Y si por ejemplo quisieras medir una linea de media tension, necesitaras un trafo de voltaje y un trafo de intensidad. El conexionado seria el marcado por la lineas discontinuas. Entre los terminales 2 y 5 conectas el trafo de voltaje y entre los terminales 1 y 3 conectas el trafo de intensidad, y conectando ademas a tierra el terminal P1 del trafo de intensidad (el cual esta conectado al terminal 1 del fasimetro).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2017)

Los Cosfímetros , Wattimetos y algún que otro instrumento de esos , necesitan dos "datos"

Uno es voltaje y el otro es corriente. El aparato medirá los ángulos de desfasaje para hacer los cálculos

Si te fijás por ejemplo en el primer gráfico para monofásica de tu .pdf , verás que la conexión 2 y la 5 son las Voltiméticas , leen la tensión de línea (L1 y L2) , van en paralelo con la línea . También podrias considerar L2 cómo neutro . . .

En cambio , las conexiones1 y 3 son las Amperométricas , van en serie con la carga.


Luego más abajo y en la opción *de líneas de punto* , tenés la posibilidad de usar un transformador adaptador de tensión (el primero) y otro de corriente (el segundo) , ésto sería por ejemplo para media o alta tensión , o el de corriente solamente para cargas demasiado grandes.

Saludos !


----------



## mario18560 (Mar 21, 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas printido y DOSMETROS.

Una pregunta más: si compro un cosfimetro trifásico, puedo uitlizarlo como monofasico. Es esto correcto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2017)

No creo , habría que leer el manual.

Fijate que esos de tu pdf son para 5 A , así que obligado el uso de transformador de corriente .

Éstos se colocan en el cable a medir :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=.....0...1ac.1.34.img..0.5.792.w6VldP6UgNA#spf=1


----------



## mario18560 (Mar 21, 2017)

Adjunto archivo de TBCIN, donde parece que puede conectarse un cosfimetro trifásico como monofásico. Es más parece que ambos instrumentos son idénticos, o por lo menos, presentan los mismos bornes de conexión...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2017)

Parece que tiene las mismas conexiones . . . pero . . .  

Para que le pierdas el miedo a los transformadores , el cable que pasa por el agujero constituye media espira 

http://sc02.alicdn.com/kf/HTB16UESM...urrent-transformer-for-ammeter-DX-current.jpg

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-613750482-amperimetro-analogico-hasta-30a-96x96mm-con-transformador-_JM_


----------

